# Our baby boy Cooper 6 weeks since we got him from the shelter



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

He is such a joy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a true joy you saved that little cutie, hard to imagine him in a shelter! He's just adorable. What a trusting, sweet face! So great to know Cooper is in for a happy life where he'll always be loved and cared for. Good for you both!! Keep sharing photos of him, please!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH! Cooper is so cute! I too can't see how anybody could have left him! I'm so glad you gave that cute little boy a forever home! May you have many joyful moments with him!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

So glad you found him and he found you. He look like he has a little spark in those eyes. What a pleasure he must be.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Very pretty handsom little poodle boy.So happy that you gave him a forever home, so many at the shelters don't, so many are put down everday.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

As others have said, he is a very handsome boy. He looks so happy! I love that you gave him a good home, adopting is a wonderful thing, is it not?

Blessings to you both.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

What a handsome and lucky poodle...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Such a doll and what a gift for you. I don't know how people do the things that they do...


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Such a cute adorable face,!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Cooper is soooo cute!!! What an adorable face. You are blessed to have such a buddy.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Such a baby face! He looks like a little pup who's not even old enough to have been with you 6 weeks! : P


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Awe what a cutie.


----------



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

My family is so jealous of him!! Apperanly he gets the most attention from mommy ;-) but he is so perfect what can I do!!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Coopers mom said:


> My family is so jealous of him!! Apperanly he gets the most attention from mommy ;-) but he is so perfect what can I do!!


To understand that, all any one has to do is to see him, SOOOOO sweet little boy , with the pretty little face.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

He is a really cute guy. I like his sweater on him. I'm so glad you were able to rescue him.


----------



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

handsomer day by day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

So cute! I've had some amazing Poodles - and all have been rescues! Rescue poodles ROCK!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

He is so cute. What a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a beautiful little cutie! So happy for you that he fit in so well and that he was rescued by you....more photos, please!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! He just keeps getting cuter & cuter!!!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

He is just precious! My Jolie was rescued from the "slammer" also. I have got to agree Rescue Poodles Rock...He will spend his life bringing joy to you . Enjoy, they grow up so fast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He looks like a little angel for sure. Just wait until he experiences all the good stuff you have in store for him beginning with lots of love and security!!! Do post more pictures.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Glad to see a happy poodle find another good home!!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

...and he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovely little boy. Bet he gets loads of cuddles! I want to cuddle him!


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Cooper is adorable,!! What a little gem you have found.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! He's cute. What a sweet face! He's sure one lucky dog. And aren't you lucky to have found him. It's unbelievable that someone would have left him there. It looks like you two will have a long time together. Can't wait to hear more about him and see peektures.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

He is totally cute to boot! So glad he is such a joy for you!


----------

